# My very awesome walk



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

...yepp, twas awesome.
here're some of the pics, more or less in chronological order 
oh, and have you seen? they're COLOR! yes, ladies and gents, i'm back to color!

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, you took my advice, and holy crumbs did these turn out wonderfully!  You never cease to impress me dear. =)

I really really love 2, 3, 5, and 7.  A WHOLE bunch!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

sweet shooting Alex, love these cool shots..  #5 really tells a story, and leaves the door open for interpretation.. love it!  Are you that tall??

o ya.. verbal is definatly hot for you.. do you feel his vibs?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Wow, you took my advice, and holy crumbs did these turn out wonderfully! You never cease to impress me dear. =)
> 
> I really really love 2, 3, 5, and 7. A WHOLE bunch!!


thx jon!
actually the first one costed me some hair. I was like 10 cm from the plant itsel it was hell-windy and, well... damn close ups 
but i like the way they turned out, so thx for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> sweet shooting Alex, love these cool shots.. #5 really tells a story, and leaves the door open for interpretation.. love it! Are you that tall??
> 
> o ya.. verbal is definatly hot for you.. do you feel his vibs?


thanks Ray!

...:roll:


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh.. I love 4 and 5! I have a similar one to 5.. except.. I overexposed it and all viewers needed to wear sunglasses . Great shots

I am stalking your threads again *stalks*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

haha, but you weren't the first one to reply this time 

but thank you! I'm awfully glad you're stalking me :hug::


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> haha, but you weren't the first one to reply this time
> 
> but thank you! I'm awfully glad you're stalking me :hug::


 
*sigh* I know. I will just have to try harder next time.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> sweet shooting Alex, love these cool shots..  #5 really tells a story, and leaves the door open for interpretation.. love it!  Are you that tall??
> 
> o ya.. verbal is definatly hot for you.. do you feel his vibs?





			
				Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...:roll:



QFE Alexandra, lol.

What's a vib, anyway?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> What's a vib, anyway?


aaaah, don't play innocent :greenpbl:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aaaah, don't play innocent :greenpbl:



Me?  Innocent?  Not around you, I'm not 

:greenpbl:


----------



## Aoide (Jan 15, 2006)

Some great shots Alexandra.  I really like the way the line draws your eye in #2 and I love the light in #3.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

20 minutes, and 10 posts already.. you are a hot item girl, you know that!!

wow!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

ya, especially considering that 5... make it 6 now, are due to my very hot self...


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> 20 minutes, and 10 posts already.. you are a hot item girl, you know that!!
> 
> wow!



You have _no_ idea.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 15, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You have _no_ idea.



o ya I do!  way too hot for me dude!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> o ya I do!  way too hot for me dude!



Alexandra, how does he know  


lol... you're right, much too hot for you.   More for me.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> oh, and have you seen? they're COLOR! yes, ladies and gents, i'm back to color!


Traitor.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, can anyone comment the pics, pleeeeeeease?

Darin, that's just a diversion *secret B&W club handshake*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Alright, alright.  1 could use some levels adjustment.  4 is at an odd angle and makes me wish I could see the bottom of the grass, and 6 would look great in B/W. =)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

ah, well be a sweetheart and do the edits since you're so good, will you?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok, can anyone comment the pics, pleeeeeeease?
> 
> Darin, that's just a diversion *secret B&W club handshake*


Going under-cover Agent Zenit?

Ok, I'll comment
1. Looks nice and in focus, there is a way to make it look colder in the gimp
2. Good colors, the grain leads into the frame well
3. This one works well with the sun behind the plant to show the small details
4. The contrast in colors stands out well
5. You have a really big stride
6. Good colors, but some of the empty space on the top should be cropped
7. Nice, plenty of detail


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ah, well be a sweetheart and do the edits since you're so good, will you?


The funny thing is he will


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> The funny thing is he will


see, the cool thing about being me.
...oh, Jon, I was kidding. Don't edit'em, please.

and thx for the comments, Darin. Finally a spam-pure unhorny forumer! (or whatever the word is)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> see, the cool thing about being me.
> ...oh, Jon, I was kidding. Don't edit'em, please.



You sure?  It'd be my pleasure :greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You sure? It'd be my pleasure :greenpbl:


go get homework done NOW!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> go get homework done NOW!



Yes dear.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome photos!!! These are so beautiful. I love the yellow wheaty things against the blue sky.  What lens did you have to shoot that first close-up with?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

nice series alex, i really like #2, #4, and #5... i also love the "wheaty" things... :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 16, 2006)

Alex, I tried to edit some of these for fun last night, and I couldn't get them to really look any better than they do now... so terrific job, yet again. =)


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 16, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Alex, I tried to edit some of these for fun last night, and I couldn't get them to really look any better than they do now... so terrific job, yet again. =)



what a great way to kiss some a** lol!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 16, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> what a great way to kiss some a** lol!



bite me

+ lol for good measure


----------



## scoob (Jan 16, 2006)

really nice shots!!! i like number 3, the footsteps in number 5 are cool. those are my favorites, but all are really great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 16, 2006)

EXcellent images Alex.  Your stuff keeps getting better and better.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

First off, Thanks Annika, Jason, Scoob and Carl for the great comments! It's really nice to hear 


			
				Chiller said:
			
		

> EXcellent images Alex. Your stuff keeps getting better and better.:thumbup: :thumbup:


Coming from you, it really means a LOT to me 




			
				PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> What lens did you have to shoot that first close-up with?


I use a point and shoot :blushing: 



Jon and Raymond: If you don't stop it now, i'll give you both bad rep and change my avatar for TPF Fight Club's cabbage. I aint kidding :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 16, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> First off, Thanks everybody for the great comments! It's really nice to hear
> 
> 
> I use a point and shoot :blushing:
> ...



Aww... we were just getting started!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Aww... we were just getting started!


hope you like cabbage, then :er:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, love it 

Ray knows I'm teasing, just like he's mercilessly teasing me


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

that's fine, that's fine... you guys just be the manly men you are and stop being childish. compliment my pics instead


----------



## Verbal (Jan 16, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> that's fine, that's fine... you guys just be the manly men you are and stop being childish. compliment my pics instead



lol, I did like... 3 times. :greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

d'you want me to calculate the compliments/spam with Ray ratio? 

...kidding of course. rock on :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh Pur-lease, get a room! :mrgreen: 

Great series, no 2 is my fav :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2006)

How pretty! I like them all, Alex, but #2 really stands out for me. Nice composition!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

thank you terri and mohain!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 16, 2006)

ya, there sould be some kind of lovey dovey gallery/room.. you guys should use yahoo or something...  keep those raging hormones under control, eh?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2006)

all i say is: :roll: and stop spamming my threads


----------

